# WES Evaluation - Post Graduation Degree not recognized



## Neonfish

Hi Guys, I'm looking for someone from India to possibly help me out with a quandary. I recently sent my education certificates to the WES for assessment. They recognized my Bachelors Degree but didn't credit me for my masters, which is a PGDM from All India Management Institute (AIMA). 

This came as quite a shocker to me. Has anyone had similar experiences with their PGDM degree? Even though it is considered an MBA in India, it's technically not an MBA. 

Please let me know...


----------



## EVHB

I noticed that often Indian education isn't valued in North-America as it is in India. Probably WES and other credential evaluation services will decide the education is not up to par with the local standards here.


----------



## colchar

Neonfish said:


> Hi Guys, I'm looking for someone from India to possibly help me out with a quandary. I recently sent my education certificates to the WES for assessment. They recognized my Bachelors Degree but didn't credit me for my masters, which is a PGDM from All India Management Institute (AIMA).
> 
> This came as quite a shocker to me. Has anyone had similar experiences with their PGDM degree? Even though it is considered an MBA in India, it's technically not an MBA.
> 
> Please let me know...



What is a PGDM degree? And since the AIMA is not a university why would you expect Canada to recognize any designation it offers as being a legitimate degree? That designation might mean something in India but it is meaningless here.


----------



## EVHB

PGDM = Post Graduate Degree in Management.
It's a diploma/certificate douse, not a degree. The institute is not a university so they can't give you a Degree.
It will not count as a degree in North-America (or Europe)


----------



## santhoshkphb

Neonfish said:


> Hi Guys, I'm looking for someone from India to possibly help me out with a quandary. I recently sent my education certificates to the WES for assessment. They recognized my Bachelors Degree but didn't credit me for my masters, which is a PGDM from All India Management Institute (AIMA).
> 
> This came as quite a shocker to me. Has anyone had similar experiences with their PGDM degree? Even though it is considered an MBA in India, it's technically not an MBA.
> 
> Please let me know...


Hi 
My name is santosh

I want to apply for canada through Express entry
Kindly tell me the process of educational assessment.
have done B.com in the year 2003 and i have total 8 years experience in RETAIL
what all the documents need to submit for education evaluation

Regards
Santosh


----------



## colchar

santhoshkphb said:


> Hi
> My name is santosh
> 
> I want to apply for canada through Express entry
> Kindly tell me the process of educational assessment.
> have done B.com in the year 2003 and i have total 8 years experience in RETAIL
> what all the documents need to submit for education evaluation
> 
> Regards
> Santosh



Ever heard of Google?


----------



## Neonfish

colchar said:


> What is a PGDM degree? And since the AIMA is not a university why would you expect Canada to recognize any designation it offers as being a legitimate degree? That designation might mean something in India but it is meaningless here.


Like the other poster mentioned a PGDM is a Post Graduate Diploma in Management. In India the best B-schools are not affiliated to a University mainly because they want to offer the most up to date and relevant curriculum. The downside to this is they technically cannot issue an MBA and hence provide a PGDM degree, which is recognized by all employers in India as equivalent or better than an MBA. 

But in terms of black and white issues like immigration, they look at purely the technicalities. Ironically enough, if I'd done an MBA from an archaic and outdated "university" in India it would have been practically useless here but at least held up for immigration purposes.


----------



## colchar

Neonfish said:


> Like the other poster mentioned a PGDM is a Post Graduate Diploma in Management. In India the best B-schools are not affiliated to a University mainly because they want to offer the most up to date and relevant curriculum. The downside to this is they technically cannot issue an MBA and hence provide a PGDM degree, which is recognized by all employers in India as equivalent or better than an MBA.
> 
> But in terms of black and white issues like immigration, they look at purely the technicalities. Ironically enough, if I'd done an MBA from an archaic and outdated "university" in India it would have been practically useless here but at least held up for immigration purposes.



It might not have held up for immigration as Indian universities are not, necessarily, up to the same standards as ours.

And if you can immigrate to Canada without that "degree" being considered you should realize that employers in Canada won't recognize it either as it did not come from an accredited university. Basically, it is worthless here.


----------



## Neonfish

colchar said:


> It might not have held up for immigration as Indian universities are not, necessarily, up to the same standards as ours.
> 
> And if you can immigrate to Canada without that "degree" being considered you should realize that employers in Canada won't recognize it either as it did not come from an accredited university. Basically, it is worthless here.


I get that. What I'm saying is the supposed 'archaic' universities in India I could have done an MBA from (for eg Bangalore University) are actually recognized by the WES. So by that account it would have held up for immigration. 

And it's not always about the quality of the university alone but also whether the issuing body is a 'University' or a professional association. In some cases the rigor and intensity of courses in India is higher than North America. For instance, for a 3 year Bachelors in Business Management degree I hold, WES gave me credit for an equivalent 4 year degree in Canada. 

Anyway it's a moot point now.


----------

